
Stanford Professor Puts Entire Digital Photography Course Online for Free - cmsefton
http://www.diyphotography.net/stanford-professor-puts-entire-digital-photography-course-online-free/
======
cmsefton
Link to course material:
[https://sites.google.com/site/marclevoylectures/home](https://sites.google.com/site/marclevoylectures/home)

